# Migration from SIngapore to new zealand



## venusg

Hi friends,

I am Singapore citizen with 12 + years of IT experience.
Would like to apply for NZ PR.
1) I have studied masters in Singapore, still I need to appear for IELTEs?
2) regrading points system, my masters in engineering but I am working in IT since 12 years. Do I loose any points due to this ?
3) my age reaching 40.
4) would appreciate if anyone can comment on SAP market in NZ.
Thanks


----------



## jons

1. Try to write good letter to them explaining to them how you use english. I was able to skip it because I've been working in english speaking country like USA.
2. I use skilled migrant way and having 12+ year experience you got point additional to having master degree. The degree is depends on your university, I was getting adequate point from my university background after I got all my university diploma certified by nzqa
3. I am almost 40 and just move this march, so age would not be problem. 

cheers


----------



## venusg

Hi ,

Thanks for your reply.
I am not getting the the required format for NZ for the first step in order to apply.

Step1. Get all experience letters in NZQA format for all 13 years exp for assessment.

Where I can get the specified format? 
Kindly help .


----------



## jons

I'm not aware of any format NZQA required. I just submitted to them all reference/recommendation letters I received from companies or clients I have work with. The letters are formal company letters with company stamp and header. But you could contact NZQA for format they expect if you want more precise. They are very helpful people.


----------



## jons

This is one of the letter I have submited to NZQA and they don't complain abou it. It might be helpful in your letter to point to specific detail either in technology you are implementing and dates you are in the projects. 

<COMPANY LETTER HEAD>
To whom it may concern:
RE: Reference Letter <company name>
Mr. Joe was working with us under contract with <Your company>. Initially he was working on setting up our department store with <client company> from: 1 September 2007 to 1 March 2008 . After this project, he integrated our legacy system with <client company> from: 20 July 2008 to 1 October 2008. After projects date he continually perform program updates and modification until 11 October 2010.

During his job with <client company>, he successfully laid out our store retail system, HQ server and was responsible for the training of our cashiers. He setup our Point Of Sale machines (machines model) and assist us with setting up our barcoding procedures. In addition to that, he also set up our point based customer loyalty system.
After initial setup, he provided us with the maintenance service of the store’s database update. He made some programs for us. The programs consist of streamline transaction posting between store systems and headquarter server. He also made program to automate various tasks for our POS machines.
During his work with <client company>, he has successfully integrate our Legacy system written in xxx to work together with xxx. The integration was made under xxx.
I’ve been working with him during maintenance period for both of these projects. The total duration of all projects and its maintenance is about 3 years. I am confident that he will exceed your expectation. Please do not hesitate to call or email me if you require further insights of his previous work.


Sincerely,


Mr. Smith
Head of IT Department


----------



## jons

It might be also interest you to know and prepare what sort of interview questions you might expect when your application is further progressed. 

Identity questions	
What is your date of birth?	
Where were you born?	
What is the name of your qualification and where did you obtain it? 
What date did you get married?	
What is the middle name of your eldest child?	
When did you lodge your this application for residence?	
Introduction 
Have you ever been to New Zealand? If so, when and for how long?	
If you were granted Work to Residence when would you be looking at migrating to New Zealand?	

Principal Applicant’s 
Employment Prospects	
What kind of industry would you like to work in NZ?	
What do you know about the opportunities for this type of work in New Zealand?


Have you made any applications for jobs in New Zealand?

If so, please tell me about the specific vacancies that you applied for.	
If you haven’t made any applications for jobs, have you contacted anyone in New Zealand to find out about job opportunities?	
Do you intend on working full-time?

Are you familiar with salary levels, professional registration, skills shortage areas?	
Do you foresee any barriers to finding work? 

If so, what would you do to work around them?	
If you are not successful in finding work in your preferred occupation, what else will you do? 
Have you considered further study as an option in New Zealand?

If so, what do you want to study? 

Will study be your main activity in New Zealand?

What are your long term plans in New Zealand? 
New Zealand is still recovering from the recession economically. How do you think the recession has affected your industry in New Zealand?

What provisions have you made to account for the labour market being tighter than in the past?

If you are not successful in finding skilled employment in NZ, what will you do?	
Do you understand that if you are granted a work to residence visa, and if you do not find skilled employment within the deferral period you will be required to leave New Zealand? 

Partner’s 
Employment Prospects This supports the overall preparedness of a family to migrate to New Zealand

What does your partner intend on doing work-wise in New Zealand?	
What research has your partner done to find out about his/her job prospects in NZ? 
Who has he/she contacted in New Zealand to find out about job opportunities?	
What barriers do you think he/she might encounter in getting a job in New Zealand?	
Preparedness of family	
Socially speaking what plans do you have to help you and your family to settle into New Zealand?	
Have you ever lived in a different location city or country from where you were raised? 
What challenges did you face?	
How did you deal with these challenges?	
What do you know about housing market?	
What do you know about the education system (if applicable)?	
What do you know about the cost of living in New Zealand?	

Linkages and support	
Do you have any friends or family in NZ?	
What contact have you had with these friends and family about your possible move to New Zealand?	
Are any of these people able to offer you support in finding skilled employment in New Zealand?	
Where will you stay upon arrival in New Zealand?


----------



## venusg

Hi friends,

Thanks to all for the reply and support.

I have basic question to Ask here, my masters is in Singapore which in NZQA except list.

My skills are in long term shortage of skills list .

1) My qualification is in mechanical and my skill in IT , in this case do I get points for my masters and my 12 years of experience?

2) in this case can i apply for EOI directly without assessment since my masters is in exempt list.

3)if the point 2 is yes, During the submission of EOI with master as my highest qualification, do I need assess my graduation degree by NZQA or PAR.


----------



## wesmant

Hi Venusg,

If you have your degree from Singapore and working in Singapore, I think you'll not need to clear any of the NZQA, since the uni u attended (I presume NUS or NTU) is a recognised uni, and your working experience is from a "comparable market".

I had a friend just migrated a couple last year, they just need to lodge in the application with all supporting papers showing where he got his degree and showing CPF statement and employment letter for his working experiences.

as for IELTS, it depends on the officer. I knew some who managed to do without IELTS, but the one i mentioned above was asked to produce IELTS last minute, and the immigration officer did not want to accept the statement letter from NTU saying that the whole course was conducted in English.

Lastly, Are you single? If you are single, looks like you'll be short of point by 10 (from 140), my rough gauge. I based on my own situation, I need to declare my wife's qualification to hit points beyond 140 for NZ case. (for some other reason, we are not going to NZ )

Good luck


----------



## jons

1. I think the point will be granted if your university was in the list. My USA degree was also granted because is in the list, but my master degree was granted at level 8. I was able to get extra 10 point to level 9 because my NZQA cert.

However, according to this document INZ Operational Manual Issue Date: Enter date. you could get extra point from sm13 & sm16. Your field need to satisfy criteria under long term skill shortage(http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/rdonlyres/063ECB35-F5D5-44D8-8325-7041A727A9D5/0/INZ1093.pdf) It specify that for software developer/engineer you need to have level 7 comparable education in IT and minimum of 3 years experience in relevant to the degree. If you have maybe taken computer classes that can relate to the experience, then you maybe able to obtain this point as well. Talking with NZQA will not hurt I think.


----------



## venusg

Hi,

I have a difficulty here .can someone kindly help in this.

Recently one of the local new Zealand agent advised me that I am not eligible to apply new Zealand PR since my level 7 is not an IT degree.

In brief my skills and qualifications are:

1) Master degree from NTU ( Singapore ) - Part time - duration 2 years
- completed in 2007
Specialization in Computer integrated manufacturing .

2) Level 7
Graduation from India - in bachelor of science( Non- IT) in 1995.

3) Professional diploma in NIIT ( National institute of information technology) ( 2 Years) - 1997

4) 13 years if IT experience in singapore as a business analyst.
I

Thanks .


----------



## venusg

Hi ,
Kindly some one can help here... Max I get 130 points.

Should I apply ? What are the chances if apply ? Kindly help .


----------



## escapedtonz

venusg said:


> Hi , Kindly some one can help here... Max I get 130 points. Should I apply ? What are the chances if apply ? Kindly help .


Not very good.

http://formshelp.immigration.govt.n...Interest/historyofselectionpoints/eoi2013.htm

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## wesmant

venusg said:


> Hi , Kindly some one can help here... Max I get 130 points. Should I apply ? What are the chances if apply ? Kindly help .


 are u married yet? Get ur spouse qualification to help u


----------



## ann.ria.jacob

venusg said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am not getting the the required format for NZ for the first step in order to apply.
> 
> Step1. Get all experience letters in NZQA format for all 13 years exp for assessment.
> 
> Where I can get the specified format?
> Kindly help .



no need to write letter, we applied from singapore. their requirement is that you must have done your education in english. we applied and got selected. singapore experience is much valid, than any other countries. so nothing to worry. if u get 140 points then u can get selected. IT is in good demand as of now.


----------



## venusg

Hi,
130 including my wife level 7 education which is 20 points.

Thanks,


----------



## venusg

Hi ,
Finally I have decided to submit EOI with 130 points for following items .

A)Masters ( which is already exempted) -60 points
B)my age = 20 points 
C) work Experience in IT - Singapore ( 13 years) - 30 points 
D)my wife level 7 degree -20 points 
=====================
Total -------------- 130
=====================

Any chance to get points for the Below mentioned items :
-------------------------------------------
1)work experience is in an identified future growth 
2)work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage:
3)My experience in comparable labour market which is Singapore.

I will post the outcome here.
Please reply your views . 
Thanks


----------



## wesmant

venusg said:


> Hi ,
> Finally I have decided to submit EOI with 130 points for following items .
> 
> A)Masters ( which is already exempted) -60 points
> B)my age = 20 points
> C) work Experience in IT - Singapore ( 13 years) - 30 points
> D)my wife level 7 degree -20 points
> =====================
> Total -------------- 130
> =====================
> 
> Any chance to get points for the Below mentioned items :
> -------------------------------------------
> 1)work experience is in an identified future growth
> 2)work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage:
> 3)My experience in comparable labour market which is Singapore.
> 
> I will post the outcome here.
> Please reply your views .
> Thanks


Hi Venusg, 

looks like you can claim more from item #1 and/or #2, and you'll hit more than 140.

read again this details: Points

good luck


----------



## escapedtonz

venusg said:


> 1)work experience is in an identified future growth 2)work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage: 3)My experience in comparable labour market which is Singapore. I will post the outcome here. Please reply your views . Thanks


1) No. 
To be awarded these bonus points you must have a job offer see SM13.10 in the ops manual.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/30579.htm

2) Maybe. 
You can claim these additional points if you can prove your work experience matches one of the occupations off the LTSSL and you also match the corresponding specification for that occupation in column 2 and you also meet the specific requirements of that occupation in column 3.
Bear in mind you must match these perfectly - ie if the LTSSL states a person must have a BsC for that Occupation but instead the person is claiming for a Masters then you fail to meet the criteria even though the Masters is a higher level degree.
See SM13.20 in the ops manual.

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/opsmanual/42636.htm

3) As far as I know you don't get points for this ?
If you do not have a job or job offer in NZ, but wish to claim for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage (as you may claim above), that experience must have been conducted in a comparable labour market - you meet this requirement as Singapore is on the list.

Regards,


----------



## cooldash87

escapedtonz said:


> 2) Maybe.
> You can claim these additional points if you can prove your work experience matches one of the occupations off the LTSSL and you also match the corresponding specification for that occupation in column 2 and you also meet the specific requirements of that occupation in column 3.
> _*Bear in mind you must match these perfectly - ie if the LTSSL states a person must have a BsC for that Occupation but instead the person is claiming for a Masters then you fail to meet the criteria even though the Masters is a higher level degree*_.
> See SM13.20 in the ops manual.
> 
> SM13.20 Work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage
> 
> Regards,



Hi,
I am quite not conviced. I tried reading on this topic on the site but was not able to find any clear answer.

What if someone has done his Bachelors of Science with Majors in Information Technology (Level 7) and also a Masters (Level 9) - ofcourse both of these are confirmed via PAR. And has a work experience of more than 3 years. 

Now the point system calculates 60 for Level 9 and 10 Bonus of Work Exp in an occupation within LTSS as he also has a BsC in IT which he has submitted in the application along with the other Masters degree. 

So my assumption is when you put both degrees in the system, the EOI system accepts it and shows the score of 70 under Recognised qualification (60+10), so it should technically be accepted right ??

Pls correct me incase I have misunderstood or guide me to the correct link


----------



## cooldash87

Actually its 70 points for Recg Qualification and not 60 if you include two qualifications in your applications (Bsc with IT at level 7 and Masters at Level 9)


----------



## venusg

Hi ,
Mine is only b.sc non-IT, then I hVe 2 years of professional certificate from NIIT for 2 years in IT.


----------



## power988

Hi

I am also a singaporean looking into migrate to NZ. i have total of 145 points but I have not submitted my EOI as I am waiting for IQA report. 

Hopefully by year end, I can logged my EOI and be selected on Jan pool..


----------



## mtwai89

Hi ,

I am also looking for the migration to New Zealand. Do I need to submit employer letter for EOI?


----------



## escapedtonz

mtwai89 said:


> Hi , I am also looking for the migration to New Zealand. Do I need to submit employer letter for EOI?


Not for the EOI.
Only need to do this if you get ITA.


----------

